# Who handles return to stock at your store?



## Shmoople (Apr 21, 2021)

Most stores I've been to have Guest Service come in 30 minutes early to process it, and some stores have the fulfillment team do it before 9am. 

Just curious to see how it works at other stores and what the expectations are.

Thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 21, 2021)

By gs before 9am.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 21, 2021)

Opening leader reminds guest service tm b4 9:00


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Apr 21, 2021)

At my store fulfillment handles it, as well as STS


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 21, 2021)

GS by 9am and then **throughout the day**


----------



## DBZ (Apr 21, 2021)

GS by 9, but for some reason we are always in the red on this.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Apr 21, 2021)

Flex is responsible for backroom locations and cooler and freezer. GS is responsible for the rest by 9am and throughout the day.

9am goal is kind of stupid considering you can clear all the RTS and then 3 can drop in at 8:55 and it goes red if you don’t get it by 9.


----------



## CosmicFish (Apr 21, 2021)

Fulfillment by 9am with the exception of Market (coolers, freezers and wacos where grocery opus are stored). They do their own.


----------



## JiJi (Apr 21, 2021)

Fulfillment does it all. 

Specifically, the flex TL at my store, because apparently TMs aren't supposed to do it, or so she says. 
Nevermind that I and a couple other morning people used to do it as soon as we got in.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Apr 21, 2021)

At my last store, one of the 8am fulfillment TMs did it and would reshelf the cold stuff so it wasnt sitting out. At my current store, a GS TM does RTS, usually a TL.


----------



## JustMeT (Apr 23, 2021)

We used to have the 7AM Flex person do it, but now GS does it.


----------



## NotQuiteKeanu (Apr 23, 2021)

At my store it's the OPU pick team.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 3, 2021)

My drive-up opener, then I clear it out when lanes are slow.


----------



## Shizle7 (May 3, 2021)

Fulfillment at our store all day long.


----------



## Marvin Martian (May 3, 2021)

The SEL does it at my store and I cringe when I hear the RTS is done because that means alot of reshop


----------



## SASCHA (May 14, 2021)

GS and Cashiers do it.  Any type of perishables are damaged out.  I am a cashier, in my opinion I don't believe we should be doing it.  If we are in the back we can't see if a line is forming.


----------



## Anelmi (May 14, 2021)

Why would the perishables be damaged out? You are literally taking them straight from cooler/freezer OPU hold area back to the cooler/freezer locations on the sales floor.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 14, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> Why would the perishables be damaged out? You are literally taking them straight from cooler/freezer OPU hold area back to the cooler/freezer locations on the sales floor.


We typically damage them out bc at GS sometimes it’s too busy for us to walk it back


----------



## Anelmi (May 14, 2021)

We do it before the store opens specifically so we don't have to defect it.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (May 14, 2021)

idkwhattodo said:


> Flex is responsible for backroom locations and cooler and freezer. GS is responsible for the rest by 9am and throughout the day.
> 
> 9am goal is kind of stupid considering you can clear all the RTS and then 3 can drop in at 8:55 and it goes red if you don’t get it by 9.


The three that drop in won’t be for 9am that day, but the next day. If you’re red it’s because you have potential walked.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 14, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> We do it before the store opens specifically so we don't have to defect it.


We don’t get GS before store opens


----------



## seasonaldude (May 14, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We don’t get GS before store opens



We have our cleaner do it after finishing their routine and before the store opens. The DU team takes care of anything that drops in during the day. If they are too busy to restock perishables, fulfillment takes care of it. In the worst case scenario where fulfillment is too busy also, we call a market TM to come get it.


----------



## Anelmi (May 14, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We don’t get GS before store opens



So...that's strange. No one banks GS or Pharmacy before the store opens? And like @seasonaldude, our cleaner does it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 14, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> So...that's strange. No one banks GS or Pharmacy before the store opens? And like @seasonaldude, our cleaner does it.


We bank GS at close, no clue what happens with pharmacy


----------



## SnorlaxTM (May 14, 2021)

GS handles ours, usually they call Market to take Cooler/Freezer reshop since no one is scheduled there before open. If market doesn’t come, it sits in the cooler/freezer until someone from Front End/Market can take them.


----------



## Shmoople (Apr 21, 2021)

Most stores I've been to have Guest Service come in 30 minutes early to process it, and some stores have the fulfillment team do it before 9am. 

Just curious to see how it works at other stores and what the expectations are.

Thanks.


----------



## cartescalators (May 14, 2021)

NewKidGSTL said:


> The three that drop in won’t be for 9am that day, but the next day. If you’re red it’s because you have potential walked.


That’s good to know! My ETL will literally berate us over channel 1 if it’s 8:50 and she sees even a single RTS in there even though she knows we cleared already.


----------



## Joanno61 (May 17, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We typically damage them out bc at GS sometimes it’s too busy for us to walk it back


We made a small labeled reshop area in the OPU coolers. In case we don’t have time to bring it back immediately. That way it doesn’t spoil.


----------



## Joanno61 (May 17, 2021)

Joanno61 said:


> We made a small labeled reshop area in the OPU coolers. In case we don’t have time to bring it back immediately. That way it doesn’t spoil.


----------



## azure (May 18, 2021)

Service desk should handle RTS in my opinion. I work at one of the busiest stores for OPU and we have had lots of problems. I’ve noticed fulfillment team members doing RTS wrong. Service desk also knows where to check besides just saying item not found when it’s not in the bin.


----------



## kajiprakit (Jun 7, 2021)

At my store,  usually the 4am SFS person does it so they can reduce their INFs since the morning GM team will push their reshop out. After 7am, guest service takes over RTS.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 7, 2021)

Fulfillment does it at our store.


----------

